# Bathroom facelift, from dreary to cheery.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The biggest difference was sanding down the countertop
and leaving it natural. I just finished the top with Five
coats of water based poly.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

closeup of counter...you couldn't appreciate the beauty of this wood
when it was stained dark. I'm sure glad we didn't trash it for granite.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

When we originally made the countertop, we cut the pattern
form an old piece of paneling...curved the top to match the 
cabinet -- as the middle part of the cabinet is deeper than the two
cabinets flanking it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thirty year old sink. The other reason I didn't want to change it is
that it matched the new toilet perfectly.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The recessed medicine cabinets. These are the stained glass inserts
I want to replace...never was quite satisfied how they turned out.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Every place you see white walls it was foremaly natural cedar.
we left the ceiling natural cedar, even the strips above and 
below the medicine cabinets. BTW, I'm also considering 
just replacing mirror inside the medicine cabs...any opinions
on this?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The cabs across from the toilet. Notice this was before we
stripped the dark countertop.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Close-up of perfume cabinet.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

cabinet below perfume cabinet.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We originally planned on painting the cedar ceiling white as well.
However, we changed our minds after seeing it with the white walls.
There is mirror above the shower, that's why you see the ceiling
looking like its continuing into another room. There is a lot of mirror
in this bathroom. It brightens it and makes it look bigger. 

This bathroom is on the first floor, it is nestled in a little
foyer between the kitchen
and family room. The tile floor is the same floor as the kitchen
and the cabinetry also mirrors the arts and crafts theme of the
kitchen...same wood, and same arts design. I tried to mix both
masculine and feminine elements in both the design and decorating.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope you enjoyed our bathroom tour. Comments welcomed.
I know it might not be everyone's choice for a bathroom compared
to the bathrooms they install today, however, it's suits our DIY 
style. 
Our next bathroom renovation is going to be the master bath. 

This is a close-up of the inside of the perfume cabinet. I like using
glass shelves in cabinets, they clean up nicely.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oops, forgot the pic.

Thanks for looking, 
Joann


----------



## rrudd2 (May 20, 2013)

That's beautiful! Excellent decision to restore than to replace.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks rrudd, That's the word I was searching for 'restore' :smile:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that looks pretty darned nice, there, Knots ! 

only thing i see that should be changed = move that soap bottle away from the back of the faucet. doesn't look "right" there. but, at the same time = if that what works for ya :vs_karate:

i wish you were my neighbor :smile:

oh, i like the wood ceiling (though i can't see much of it. hint hint).
i am going to think about thaat when i do my bath.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I wish you were my neighbor too, fix'it...:smile:
The head knot always says that I have enough ideas
to keep ten husbands busy. :biggrin2:

Do you mean the hand lotion bottle? I'll see what I can do
for you. :smile:
I'll get you some pics of the ceiling later...did I mention that
it's up there prior to 1985? ( not sure of the exact date) 

The beauty of the cedar ceiling in a bathroom is it never
needs painting and doesn't get moldy from the moisture.
I just vacuum it when I see lace curtains in the corners (spider 
webs) :wink2:
Joann


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

OK, Fix, here is the counter without the hand cream.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ceiling...there is mirror above the medicine cabs...doubles the fun :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The mirror above the shower, reflex the the mirror as well. :smile:


----------

